# Anavar cycle



## Houndog787 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi there

Is this a solid anavar oral cycle?

Opinions appreciated

80mg everyday anavar for 6 wks

5th WK bring anavar down to 40mg a day 

6th WK anavar 20mg a day

7th WK start 30day PCT of nolvadex or and clomid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2016)

no..........


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes.

If you have a vagina


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2016)

Just to clarify my previous post.

Boys have a penis

Girls have a vagina


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 13, 2016)

No....this is a horrible cycle....only a remedial moron would run this especially after all the advice people have given you here.  Good luck


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes.
> 
> If you have a vagina




I agree, and I believe he's not just saying this to call you a pussy lol.  Females (those with vaginas, not penises, to spell it out for ya) seriously are the only ones who would consider a var only cycle.


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just to clarify my previous post.
> 
> Boys have a penis
> 
> Girls have a vagina




Hear we go

Ye ye its an oral only cycle so as per usual its the very mature helpfull replies you get


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 13, 2016)

Seen sh*t loads of reviews and threads all over google of guys who have run successfull var only cycles


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2016)

Then run it dickhead.. Why the Fuk are u asking ??


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 13, 2016)

Walking a fine line man.


You need test as a base. Your shutting yourself completely down. We will help you when your willing to listen to what we have to say. Noone is going to help you with any area of an oral only cycle here. Noone believes in it. Been done successfully or not before. Everyone here is going to tell you, you need test.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2016)

OP, forget the "orals only" cycle please. Read THIS and plan a real cycle if yer going to run one.

You didn't mention your age or experience. I'm assuming this will be yer first run, ye? How long you been in the gym, height, weight, etc? 

Point being - perhaps there's still room for you to progress as a natty if we could get a look at yer diet & training. First cycle will always be there - but max out yer natty potential before going there.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Then run it dickhead.. Why the Fuk are u asking ??



Lmao. Basically this


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 13, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Hear we go
> Ye ye its an oral only cycle so as per usual its the very mature helpfull replies you get



You've heard all this before? You looking for a different answer? Your not going to get that here. Your not listening to the right answer because you want to do what you want, not what is right. 




Bro Bundy said:


> Then run it dickhead.. Why the Fuk are u asking ??





ron1204 said:


> Lmao. Basically this



I know he's being hard headed and not listening. Thinks he has all the answers. Really though we don't need him doing something this stupid.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes.
> 
> If you have a vagina



Sometimes I like to tuck my sack and cock between my legs and pretend I have a vagina. Does that count?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sometimes I like to tuck my sack and cock between my legs and pretend I have a vagina. Does that count?



By definition. No. That does not count.


----------



## bronco (Oct 13, 2016)

Nope.......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Seen sh*t loads of reviews and threads all over google of guys who have run successfull var only cycles



Cool story bro. Its the Internet. You can find whatever the **** you want via google. 

Just because someone else did it doesn't make it a good idea.  Countless threads already here on oral only cycles for male and all the scientific reasons why you are a moron for doing this.  We are tired of repeating the same stupid info.


----------



## whitelml (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Seen sh*t loads of reviews and threads all over google of guys who have run successfull var only cycles


Since you and them "guys" are probably 120lbs like my wife,  then yes it will probably be a successful cycle.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 14, 2016)

I know at least three or four people that have died from anavar only cycles.


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 14, 2016)

I remember a long while back there were a few threads talking up the positives of guys doing var only cycles.. I personally never thought that was a good idea. I've always stuck to the idea that test is best. And that's not thru simple research bud. That's my own trial and error. If you're set on doing a var only cycle, then you've got your mind made up. Which is too bad.. it's not a good idea. There is some serious knowledge on this thread right here trying to set you in the right direction. Not to hurt your feelings, but to help you out


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Hear we go
> 
> Ye ye its an oral only cycle so as per usual its the very mature helpfull replies you get



Stupid ass questions get stupid ass responses.


----------



## snake (Oct 14, 2016)

Run it and regret it. 

Test at 500mg/wk for 16 weeks and finish with the Var at 50mg/day for the last 4-5 weeks. Run your PCT as required. Do this and you'll thank me. I'll be the first one to tell ya that I don't know everything so here's what I ask of you; If you run the Var only, please keep us posted as to how it's going. I think that's fair, you agree?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2016)

Why are u too afraid to pin tes ?

You can put in three times the weight.  

I'm guessing you do the bro split, workout each muscle group each weekday and rest weekends.  Consume a good amount of protein powder and have skinny legs.  


Man up a bit, eat another 75gs of meat, get tes instead of var and both Clomid and nolva for pct.  work out everyday of the week in the prime part of your tes cycle.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 14, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I know at least three or four people that have died from anavar only cycles.



Bruce Jenner didn't die


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh boy..... Is the OP still in the house?


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't mind sticking needle in me , that's not what's stopping me .its the fact that I don't no what needles to buy. Size ect and what test to buy. Tbh I'd rather do the test only cycle but I can't find any info about syringes and that to shoot the test in my ass. With a needle do you get the pin bit and the measuring bit all in one or are they purchased separate?


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> Why are u too afraid to pin tes ?
> 
> You can put in three times the weight.
> 
> ...



How long pct for with nolva and clomid?


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

snake said:


> Run it and regret it.
> 
> Test at 500mg/wk for 16 weeks and finish with the Var at 50mg/day for the last 4-5 weeks. Run your PCT as required. Do this and you'll thank me. I'll be the first one to tell ya that I don't know everything so here's what I ask of you; If you run the Var only, please keep us posted as to how it's going. I think that's fair, you agree?



What do I run along side the test though for gyno ? And also what dose of clomid/nolva and for how long please mate?


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 14, 2016)

You need to do some more homework bud. Try looking around a little bit. Read up on this stuff before you just go jumping in


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> I don't mind sticking needle in me , that's not what's stopping me .its the fact that I don't no what needles to buy. Size ect and what test to buy. Tbh I'd rather do the test only cycle but I can't find any info about syringes and that to shoot the test in my ass. With a needle do you get the pin bit and the measuring bit all in one or are they purchased separate?



OP, did you read the sticky HERE? All your questions are answered, pins included.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sometimes I like to tuck my sack and cock between my legs and pretend I have a vagina. Does that count?



Only if it puts the lotion in the  basket.


----------



## snake (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> What do I run along side the test though for gyno ? And also what dose of clomid/nolva and for how long please mate?



I use ARIMIDEX® (anastrozole) but you need to get blood work done at about 3-4 weeks in to determine if your E2 is in range. Start with 1mg of Adex/wk and adjust up or down.

As for you question on needles; you can buy them on line and have them shipped to your home. There's nothing illegal about it unless for some reason your state prohibits it. Get a box of 100 count 25g 1" needle/syringes. If you want to draw with a bigger needle, you can get 21g to draw with and switch out the pins to inject.

Any questions; just ask.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> I don't mind sticking needle in me , that's not what's stopping me .its the fact that I don't no what needles to buy. Size ect and what test to buy. Tbh I'd rather do the test only cycle but I can't find any info about syringes and that to shoot the test in my ass. With a needle do you get the pin bit and the measuring bit all in one or are they purchased separate?



first you need to learn the basics man.  you have quite a bit of reading ahead of you before anything happens.  

Next, when you can come asked educated questions you will get lots of help here and you will have vets to lean on if shit goes bad.  We have helped tons of guys threw their first time with a pin. 

Spend time reading around the whole site.  Running a cycle is pointless if your diet and training are shitty.


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

snake said:


> I use ARIMIDEX® (anastrozole) but you need to get blood work done at about 3-4 weeks in to determine if your E2 is in range. Start with 1mg of Adex/wk and adjust up or down.
> 
> As for you question on needles; you can buy them on line and have them shipped to your home. There's nothing illegal about it unless for some reason your state prohibits it. Get a box of 100 count 25g 1" needle/syringes. If you want to draw with a bigger needle, you can get 21g to draw with and switch out the pins to inject.
> 
> Any questions; just ask.



Thanks bud

How long will one vial of test E last me? Its 300mg/ml


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> first you need to learn the basics man.  you have quite a bit of reading ahead of you before anything happens.
> 
> Next, when you can come asked educated questions you will get lots of help here and you will have vets to lean on if shit goes bad.  We have helped tons of guys threw their first time with a pin.
> 
> Spend time reading around the whole site.  Running a cycle is pointless if your diet and training are shitty.



My diets clean 

But the one thing I'm curious about is calories. When I start a test cycle do I keep my calories at 3000 a day or do I bring them down to 2750 which is my maintain calories or do I reduce them below my maintenance? Thanks for help


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2016)

Asking questions is good...You want to have all that mastered before u use steroids


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

Can I inject my ass for the 16 WK cycle? Or do you have to Mix it up? Use other bits like bicep triceps ect?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> My diets clean
> 
> But the one thing I'm curious about is calories. When I start a test cycle do I keep my calories at 3000 a day or do I bring them down to 2750 which is my maintain calories or do I reduce them below my maintenance? Thanks for help



Depends on your goal. Under maintenance to lose fat. Over to gain muscle.



Houndog787 said:


> Can I inject my ass for the 16 WK cycle? Or do you have to Mix it up? Use other bits like bicep triceps ect?



Stick with glutes delts and maybe quads for the first cycle. With a 25g needle you won't build up scar tissue to bad in the glutes. YouTube has plenty of vids on injection technique. Where how to etc


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 14, 2016)

EDITED, didn't see the rest, please delete


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

Do I take 1mg of arimidex ED and also should I run dbol along side the test? Or just test E on its own and then the PCT? Keep first cycle simple

Appreciate the advice everyone


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Do I take 1mg of arimidex ED and also should I run dbol along side the test? Or just test E on its own and then the PCT? Keep first cycle simple
> 
> Appreciate the advice everyone


Are you having trouble finding the stickies?


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 14, 2016)

Which I linked in your presentation


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Do I take 1mg of arimidex ED and also should I run dbol along side the test? Or just test E on its own and then the PCT? Keep first cycle simple
> 
> Appreciate the advice everyone



.5mg EOD....


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> OP, did you read the sticky HERE? All your questions are answered, pins included.





Houndog787 said:


> What do I run along side the test though for gyno ? And also what dose of clomid/nolva and for how long please mate?





Houndog787 said:


> How long pct for with nolva and clomid?





Houndog787 said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> How long will one vial of test E last me? Its 300mg/ml





Houndog787 said:


> Can I inject my ass for the 16 WK cycle? Or do you have to Mix it up? Use other bits like bicep triceps ect?





Houndog787 said:


> Do I take 1mg of arimidex ED and also should I run dbol along side the test? Or just test E on its own and then the PCT? Keep first cycle simple
> 
> Appreciate the advice everyone



DUDE. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, just read the sticky that Noble posted. Seriously man. We know you haven't read it, because that sticky clearly lays out in simple terms, every answer to every question you have asked, plus more. Thats what a sticky is for. This information is here for YOU dude. We can help you, but we dont want and cannot spoonfeed you. You have to do your part to learn. Otherwise, you have no business taking anything. You will do more harm than good.


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

Yep Ok point taken

How long will a vile last me of test E 300mg/ml?


----------



## automatondan (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Yep Ok point taken
> 
> How long will a vile last me of test E 300mg/ml?



It is in the sticky. But to answer your question, it is dose dependent... a vial is typically 10 ml...


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2016)

Houndog787 said:


> Yep Ok point taken
> 
> How long will a vile last me of test E 300mg/ml?



if you pin 600mg a wk, 5wks.  

think about it.....10ml's in vial.  1ml of 300mg per ml is going to be 300mg.  A typical dose is 400-600 a wk, so if you do 500mg a wk, get 2 vials, you should make it to 12wks with just buying 2 vials of tes.  


250/ml is going to last you exactly 5wks if your doing 500 a wk.  2 pins of 1ml each, each ml would be 250mg......total 500mg a wk.  Pin on Mon/Thur, switch sides of glutes.  Than maybe try shoulder/delt.


----------



## Houndog787 (Oct 14, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> if you pin 600mg a wk, 5wks.
> 
> think about it.....10ml's in vial.  1ml of 300mg per ml is going to be 300mg.  A typical dose is 400-600 a wk, so if you do 500mg a wk, get 2 vials, you should make it to 12wks with just buying 2 vials of tes.
> 
> ...



Ye sorry I didn't see the 10ml bit. No mention of it until I zoomed into the pic and seen 10ml on box. Then I worked it out. Thanks


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 14, 2016)

1cc is equal to 1ml.  FYI


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 22, 2016)

Isn't the gains off Var really mild anyway? I have always read that you won't really see that "great" of gains. Alot of people get disappointed because they think they are going to get the same results as using if they were using other drugs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2016)

Eatsleeplift said:


> Isn't the gains off Var really mild anyway? I have always read that you won't really see that "great" of gains. Alot of people get disappointed because they think they are going to get the same results as using if they were using other drugs.


Combined with test var brings good results


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Oct 22, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Combined with test var brings good results



Gotcha! Makes more sense then. I was referring to just Var only.


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

you need to put some test in there


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

var only i wouldint  i always add test in there


----------



## TKC432 (Nov 5, 2016)

Currently running Var but as a nice finisher to a Test E cycle.  The SHBG reduction from the Var is a nice added bonus.  Being a very mild anabolic I would never consider running a Var only cycle but it is well worthwhile as an addition to just about any cycle if not for anything other than the SHBG reducing effects.  Not as much as Mast but it still free's up more T and makes your cycle that much better   .... just my humble opinion


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2016)

TKC432 said:


> Currently running Var but as a nice finisher to a Test E cycle.  The SHBG reduction from the Var is a nice added bonus.  Being a very mild anabolic I would never consider running a Var only cycle but it is well worthwhile as an addition to just about any cycle if not for anything other than the SHBG reducing effects.  Not as much as Mast but it still free's up more T and makes your cycle that much better   .... just my humble opinion



Well TKC432 how about you open an intro thread and allow us to welcome you on board. It would be nice for you to join us


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2016)

TKC432 said:


> Currently running Var but as a nice finisher to a Test E cycle.  The SHBG reduction from the Var is a nice added bonus.  Being a very mild anabolic I would never consider running a Var only cycle but it is well worthwhile as an addition to just about any cycle if not for anything other than the SHBG reducing effects.  Not as much as Mast but it still free's up more T and makes your cycle that much better   .... just my humble opinion



You sure you don't mean winstrol?


----------



## TKC432 (Nov 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You sure you don't mean winstrol?



Nope .... winny hurts my joints something fierce   .... Var seems to do a similar job but without the joint issues .... for me at least.  And any DHT derivative is going to have a certain amount of SHBG reducing effects ... the amount varies by the compound.  

Gonna hit the intro section and properly introduce myself now .... I apologize for not doing so sooner


----------

